# Motivational Posters?



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

FishGlyph those are very Motivational especially the if your unique it doesn't mean you are useful LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i liked them all but that teamwork one just about had me busting out the depends. but i did not need to cause well it was tooooooooo late. :lol:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> i liked them all but that teamwork one just about had me busting out the depends. but i did not need to cause well it was tooooooooo late. :lol:


 :rotfl:


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

I would just like to compliment everyone on the classiness of this post. One slight bit of unclassiness is that bit about the dead mice. Do we really need to laugh at the death of others? Close guys, (and gals if one must be absolute, although if one studies the English language, one can find that the congigated use of the word "guys" is an all inclusive term that encompasses both genders...) but we can still do better. :twisted:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

J-bass said:


> I would just like to compliment everyone on the classiness of this post. One slight bit of unclassiness is that bit about the dead mice. Do we really need to laugh at the death of others? Close guys, (and gals if one must be absolute, although if one studies the English language, one can find that the congigated use of the word "guys" is an all inclusive term that encompasses both genders...) but we can still do better. :twisted:


Are you serious are just being sarcastic? I have such a hard time telling.  I thought the post was hilarious.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

jahan said:


> J-bass said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to compliment everyone on the classiness of this post. One slight bit of unclassiness is that bit about the dead mice. Do we really need to laugh at the death of others? Close guys, (and gals if one must be absolute, although if one studies the English language, one can find that the congigated use of the word "guys" is an all inclusive term that encompasses both genders...) but we can still do better. :twisted:
> ...


It is most certainly, and without question, like every other post I write on here, sarcasm. And **** funny sarcasm at that if I don't say so myself.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

j-bass, it is good to see you have learned to love Big Brother, even in pink :mrgreen:

PRO


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> j-bass, it is good to see you have learned to love Big Brother, even in pink :mrgreen:
> 
> PRO


Well, I wanted to put it in purple, but Big Brother told me pink was better and who am I to argue? Plus, loving Big Brother is inevitable. :wink:


----------

